# how do you sign your work?



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

As I'm trying to become more professional in the things that I do. I would like to sign my work, in a professional manor. If I do it by hand, it will not look professional....

I don't really want to use the wood burning think from rockler. I was maybe thinking of a custom metal stamp that would embed the lettering in the wood. I'm also thinking about get 2 different ones... 1 with just my website name and the other maybe my signature. 

I know that this will only work really on flat work. Although there is a company out there that make some pretty small stamps that maybe I can stamp my signature (or something) on my pens.

How do YOU do it?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I use a rubber stamp that looks very much like one of the branding irons from wwing stores, but I'm not a pro and it's pretty much what you're not looking for.

Here's a pic of the one I gave to a friend...it's very similar to mine:


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

I use a calligraphy brush with black ink. It started out a bit rough but after a bit of practice they look pretty neat and adds a hand signed quality to the piece. Of course I have my wife do the calligraphy, she is the one I had do the practicing since she was better at it than I...HA.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I purchased a branding iron from www.brandnew.net. I think that the ones with your signature are about $70.

There are two models, electric and propane torch heated. If you are planning to do 20-30 brands at a time, then I would suggest the electric model at more than twice the cost.

To use a propane model, heat the brand, let the brand sit on the wood until it smokes slightly and remove. Remember you're NOT branding cattle and it is the heat that does the work not the pressure.


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

I found a very nice( and professional looking) way to sign my work. You can see a example of it on the front page of my web site. www.julyswoodworks.com 
It's called a medallion. I have them made in several types of wood so I can match the wood that I am working with. They are laser cut so the design options are endless.
You can get them in any size. I use 1 1/2" diameter by 1/8" thick. 
I use a forstner bit to drill a hole slightly deeper than the medallion and glue it in place. Quick and easy.
The guy that makes them for me does a great job. I do not know if I can post his website. 
They cost about $2.00 each , I think, maybe less. It's been awhile since I bought the last batch.

Keith


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't. But one time a customer asked me to, so I did it with a felt tipped pen on the bottom side of the lower shelf. Only visible if you tip it over.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Custom. 

HOT point with my initials, in my certain way. If it's good stuff, it will earn a reputation. If not...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It depends on the piece. I have a custom brand that I use for larger pieces and for the smaller ones, I usually burn my name in the bottom with a wood burner.
Ken


----------



## Psaltseller (Jul 10, 2009)

*Signing v. stamping or branding*

There is, of course, a middle path. I have used a stamp and then signed under it or over it. I know a number of luthiers who use a paper label and then sign it with year and copy number (as appropriate). Lithographers and print makers tend to use pencil rather than pen. I went to pencil when I banjaxed the back of a psaltery (thin, light colored wood, and cheap what-was-I-thinking? felt-tip bleed-through).


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Some of the best artists I have met sign by hand either with ink, marker pen or woodburning tool or vibrating engraver. Any kind of a stamp whether ink or burn-in is a label, not a signature. Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## raymon (Jun 24, 2009)

I use the electric plug in branding iron from rockler. It works great - but takes some practice. I've had to sand more then one away and try again! (brand before finishing!!). Got it from my wife for Xmas and didn't think I would like it either - but since all of my projects are given away to family or kept for personal use it has been great. People love it! A bit embarrasing - but it sure makes it personal.

I liked that medallion idea though - if you can say- who makes that for you kjuly?


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Kjuly said:


> I found a very nice( and professional looking) way to sign my work. You can see a example of it on the front page of my web site. www.julyswoodworks.com
> It's called a medallion. I have them made in several types of wood so I can match the wood that I am working with. They are laser cut so the design options are endless.
> You can get them in any size. I use 1 1/2" diameter by 1/8" thick.
> I use a forstner bit to drill a hole slightly deeper than the medallion and glue it in place. Quick and easy.
> ...


I also make these lasered medallions, but I make them from 10mil birch PSA veneer. I make them for turners, primarily, to put on the bottom of their turned pieces, but we also make them for furniture manufacturers here in the Albuquerque area. And i don't charge $2.00 each!

Nancy


----------



## Kjuly (May 29, 2009)

Wildwood Hill Laser Graphics in Carroll, Ohio 43112
www.wildwoodhill.com
E-mail [email protected] or [email protected]
Tom does an excellent job. He is great to work with. In the last couple of years Tom has done about 15 different jobs for me and on each one I have received many complements how beautiful and well designed the laser work was. 
I looked up an old invoice and found the price to be $1.25 each. 
Please remember that these were designed and made to my exact specifications so your price may be different depending on your needs.
Where Tom really shines is in graphic design. I tell him what I need and he sends me a few samples via e-mail and we go from there.
He does good work and you should not hesitate to give him a try.
Now the disclaimer.... I have no affiliation with Tom and his business.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I would always glue a business card to the back of the piece then sign and date the piece in pencil. 

Red


----------

